# It Band Injury?



## iamrocketman (Mar 5, 2004)

Has anyone ever had problems with their IT band on long distances? If so what did you do for recovery?


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

yep. have had this problem for about 7 years. You really need to stretch the IT band, which is not easily accomplished. I worked with a physical therapist on and off for about 2 years, mostly doing ultrasound and electro therapy on the it band. But there are some stretches you can do to keep it looser. You make want to get in touch with a 'top teir' physical therapist that can access the actual condition of your IT band and what is causing it, then they can prescribe some stretch's and treatment for you. To this day i still do electro therapy and stetches. I can really tell the days i don't stretch.. Good luck.


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

jayhev said:


> Has anyone ever had problems with their IT band on long distances? If so what did you do for recovery?


I got to the point where at somewhere around 3 hours it felt like an ice pick was being jabbed into the side of my knee (sound familiar?). Had the problem for years. Stretching was only moderately effective.

Started doing Tai-Kwan-Do for some cross training and the problem seems to have taken care of itself. We do a fair bit of stretching in class, but I'm guessing the kicking and strengthening of other muscles my legs has set things right.


----------



## straight up (Nov 29, 2005)

Buy one of those hard foam rollers (physio therapist sell them) and roll on your ITB daily,also a good massage therapist can help.I had ITB problems last year but after doing these streches/massage I was able to race Trans Rockies and 24hr solo no problems.


----------



## iamrocketman (Mar 5, 2004)

Now that's what I want to hear. This all came about at the Mohican 100. I only had my new mountain bike,pedals,shoes 2 weeks prior to the race and I know my seat was about an inch too low. At mile 60 or so my knee hurt like hell on the outside and I basically finished the last 40 miles pushing with one leg. It has been about a week and it seems to be getting better with Ice and stretching. I have only been able to ride for about 15 minutes or so without the pain setting in. I have the wilderness 101 July 29th and I want to be ready and not have to bail!


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

Same issue I am in the middle of. 15 minute in and it starts, sometimes sooner. I went into to a sports physician who elimitated other possibilities, and sent me to a PT. Last week my first session was brutal, with a pro bike fit the following day by the same PT. Ultrasound, heavy needing with the forearm (painfull), and ice over electro muscle for a short time.

Amazingly, there were a few suprises associated with the fit. First, my saddle was too high. Apparently your IT band crosses over some type of groove when the knee transitions across the 15-20 degree area. It is natural to raise the saddle, which gives temporary relief, but causes this other problem. My saddle is about 1" lower than where I would have ever put it, and was pushed back a smidge. Spacers between the pedal and crank arm, as well as shims inside the shoe. What an amazing difference when pedaling.

I will have my second and third PT session this week, and go over some exercises and stretches then. I can post what they are in a follow up, though you must realize that they will be specific to my situation. Some other things I am supposed to do longer term.

-Use the roller before and after the ride on the IT and front of the quads.
-Ice after every ride, no matter how well it feels. Not sure how long this will be a requirement.
-higher cadence, lower torque.
-Build up distance and do not ride through the pain.

Apparently the key is similar to many injuries. Fix the cause, allow a complete healing, and build up again after that. Unfortunately, my distance season is basically over in terms of any race oriented activity. BTW, I noticed a difference (in a bad way) when lowering the saddle in that I am weaker in that area of the muscle group. Short term that is weakness. Longer term, the proper portion of the muscle will allow for more power from the same group.

Finally, I was able to get the PT and fit by the same guy at Boulder Center for Sports Medicine. It is one of the few who offers the fit and somehow gets your insurance to pay for it, or at least some of it. Andy Pruitt is the lead, and he has two others who are under his fold. In case you don't know, Andy wrote one of the more recognized books on cycling fit. I believe Serotta (SP) is the other premier group. So far so good with them...best of luck.


----------



## extrmtao (Mar 27, 2006)

*Professional help*

All I can offer is to stres professional help. I had the oppisite problem this spring. Chrondomalacia of the patella. Basically it boiled down to my seat being too low and my pedals being re-alligned.

With that being said I had to take 5 full weeks off the bike and then start back gingerly. I also was prescribed anti-inflam's for the rest period. Once I had finished my rest period and meds I took my bike to my local bike shop and had them do a professional fit with the (sorry don't know the technical name) trainer and allignment pedals. This is when we noticed that my seat was very low and that I am a toes out pedaler. . . Since then I have had 0 problems with long rides up to 70 miles on a MTB and over 13 hours in the saddle at a time.

PROFESSIONAL HELP!


----------



## iamrocketman (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the info peeps. I am going to seek out help. I also noticed I scrub my heal on the crank on the downstroke with my right leg(this is also the leg with knee problems) and toes out .


----------



## LyndaW (Jul 22, 2005)

I manage tight ITB's daily. I have a bunch of info on my web site about what it is, how to rehab it and how to manage yourself so you can continue to ride far too much without too much trouble.

Illiotibial Band Treatment for cyclists
Guide to illiotibial band syndrome
Stability exercises for cyclists

Lots of info there - hope some of it helps you.

LW


----------



## grinch (Jul 29, 2005)

I did the opposite. I injured my I. T. band doing Karat/ Kickboxing and have been using cycling as cross training. Stretching and rest have been working well for me. It's been about 3 1/2 months since I injured them and I have returned to Karate (no kicks) and am now riding again. Just in time too, I was about to lose my mind with all this sitting around "recovering".


----------



## iamrocketman (Mar 5, 2004)

Ann is HOT!


----------



## nepbug (Sep 3, 2004)

In addition to a foam roller, which can only really be used at home, I'd recommend getiing a "Stick".
http://www.thestick.com/
They work great and can be taken with you to the trailhead. You can't apply as much pressure as with the roller, but for pre-ride easy stretching and post-ride work (where too much pressure is unbearably painful) it is great.


----------



## Roger___ (Jan 27, 2004)

Irritated/strained (whatever) mine last year at 24hrs of Laguna Seca in May. It stuck around for the rest of summer, I ended up pedaling the whole second lap of the CCCP in June with one leg, well one and a half. I could stand on the downstroke. ;0)

Anyway, I did much of what was mentioned above, the stretching and the foam roller. It worked wonders, by the fall it was gone completely. I've done two 24hr solo races this year and haven't had a tinge of that issue. 

Follow what the folks have mentioned above and hopefully it will and you'll be fine.

Good luck

Roger


----------



## schwing_ding (Oct 3, 2005)

LindaW, your links rock. I knew you were a class act when I briefly met you at this years 24HOP. Nice job kicking my, and 90% of the other mens arse, BTW.


----------



## PaMtnBkr (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Lynda,
I've been trying to figure out what this "mystery" pain in my knee is and your site seems to nail down my symptoms to a T. Going to try some of your ideas and get control of this pain! Thanks for the info!!!!!


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

EBG 18T said:


> yep. have had this problem for about 7 years. You really need to stretch the IT band, which is not easily accomplished. I worked with a physical therapist on and off for about 2 years, mostly doing ultrasound and electro therapy on the it band. But there are some stretches you can do to keep it looser. You make want to get in touch with a 'top teir' physical therapist that can access the actual condition of your IT band and what is causing it, then they can prescribe some stretch's and treatment for you. To this day i still do electro therapy and stetches. I can really tell the days i don't stretch.. Good luck.


I would answer the same way....gotta stay up with the stretches after getting recovered with electro and ultrasound....and rest. During riding season....keep up with stretching.


----------

